# Saltwater tank



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys, am really new in this world. could you just give me guidelines or detailed steps on how to sep up my saltwater tank. been planning for over 6 months regarding my hobby. i like at least two clownfish and enough anemones in 50 gallon tank.
Please help me.i want to work it out.

thanks. cheers!

frank


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Frank,

Is your setup going to be Fish Only, Fish Only with Live Rock (FOWLR), or Reef?

Regarding clown fish, I know certain clowns don't do well being in the same tank. Tank bred have no problems, but sometimes tank bred clowns don't know what to do with an anemone.

What have you planned so far?

Some basic requirements...
1. R/O (Reverse Osmosis) water - If you use tap (your regular faucet), you could introduce nitrates and/or phosphates, which will cause problems with algae, therefore, R/O is used, which is like super filtered water.
2. Filter - Wet/Dry trickle filter with sump is typically used. Typically, you can use a large rubber tub, filled with water and place LR (Live Rock) in there for the sump. You can use another tub for a wet/dry filter. OR you can use one large tub, with several sections. Wet/Dry (trickle) filter is a type of filter that water from the tank falls through (trickles) through the media.
3. Skimmer - Removes proteins in water
4. Pumps/powerheads - You don't want any dead spots. Pump is an equipment pumps the water. Powerhead is an equipment that forces wate through for increased water current, which can also be used as a pump, but the motors are usually not as strong to carry the water past a certain height.
5. Large water storage container. Normally used to pre-mix R/O water and salt to be used for water changes or top-offs (just fill enough water so the tank is full).
6. Lights - Anemones require high lighting (CF or Compact Fluorescents with actinic bulbs or halides), I believe about 5 watts per gallon. Since you have a 50 gallon tank, you will probably need to buy lights that produce 250 watts (50 gallon tank * 5 watts per gallon requirement = 250 watts lighting system)
7. Chiller? - With a 50 gallon tank and high wattage lights and equipment, there may be a problem with excessive heat, therefore, a chiller will be required. DIY chillers or small fans will typically work on smaller tanks, on a 50 gallon tank or higher, using DIY (Do It Yourself) chillers or fans, the temp decrease will probably be minimal, which is why chillers are needed.
8. Heater? - Depending how cold it gets at night, you may need to get a heater to keep the temps from fluctuating too low.
9. Hydrometer - Used to measure the amount of salinity when mixing salt
10. Thermometer

LR or Live Rock is a term used for rocks, typically found in salt water, that contain little bugs/critters that help filter out particulates in the water to aid in filtration.

LS or Live Sand is sand containing little bugs/critters that help filter out particulates in the water to aid in filtration.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for the info. but can we make it one at a time? and can u use laymans term (no abreviations) coz i cant understands some words 

am going to have a fish with reef.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Frank, pls be on the lookout on the sticky thread "Saltwater Informations".
We'll be making new updates which will benefit you and other saltwater keepers.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I do not have a saltwater/reef tank at home, but we do have one in the office I work at. It's a 180 gallon live reef marine aquarium. The clown fish were hard on the reef, and the one anemone we had in there died as a result of the clown fish using it like a trampoline. I would suggest that you get more than one anemone.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

ok i will.could you just give me a pic of that 180 gallon aquarium.perhaps it could help me formulate my plans in setting up my aquarium.
thank, cheers.

frank


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome franklinr_casedo, as crazie.eddie stated you will need everything in order to run a successful marine tank. If you haven't priced out everything yet, it can get very expensive. So that your not coming out your pocket for everything you can get evrything here and there. I have a 120 gal marine tank. (pics are posted in the saltwater pics) I didn't buy everything at once, I bought one thing here, one thing there. If you look in the "Saltwater Informations" thread you can get all the info you need to begin. Are you going fish only or are you going reef. As for the clown fish there are really only to clowns you can put the same specis with each other, now the rest you can risk doing that, but with a 50 gal. it is highly not recommended that you do not do that. To salt a simple fish only marine tank. You will need: Tank, Stand, Hood, light(50/50 will be good to start out with), Good filter, Sand, Salt, Couple pieces of live rock, 1 or 2 power heads. This is a good start. Good luck with your setup.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome franklinr_casedo, as crazie.eddie stated you will need everything in order to run a successful marine tank. If you haven't priced out everything yet, it can get very expensive. So that your not coming out your pocket for everything you can get evrything here and there. I have a 120 gal marine tank. (pics are posted in the saltwater pics) I didn't buy everything at once, I bought one thing here, one thing there. If you look in the "Saltwater Informations" thread you can get all the info you need to begin. Are you going fish only or are you going reef. As for the clown fish there are really only to clowns you can put the same specis with each other, now the rest you can risk doing that, but with a 50 gal. it is highly not recommended that you do not do that. To salt a simple fish only marine tank. You will need: Tank, Stand, Hood, light(50/50 will be good to start out with), Good filter, Sand, Salt, Couple pieces of live rock, 1 or 2 power heads. This is a good start. Good luck with your setup.


----------

